# Anyone have issues with the register computers today?



## Angular Momentum (Oct 31, 2020)

All the registers decided to do weird things at once tonight. Many wouldn't print a receipt and got stuck on the "thank you" screen. 

When I say many i mean like 5, at once! And it happened multiple times during the day.

3 or 4 more refused to sign in... it would just re prompt you over and over.

And 2 of them well they had some error message when you tried to scan. 

15 to 20 minutes before closing all but 3 of my registers were glitching out! I had to have the advocates ring up in guest services and we had 3 line busters going. 

I was just curious if it was our store exclusive...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2020)

Not really.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 31, 2020)

YES!!!! Happening today though. It’s awful.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 1, 2020)

One register wouldn’t print receipts Friday night. Yesterday the usual freezing up of a screen. I really don’t think the new system is going to be able to handle the amount of business it will have to process this Q4. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 1, 2020)

how is that any different than registers crashing, not printing receipts, etc that happened before the new software rolled out though


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 1, 2020)

It was all of them crashing within 5 minutes.


----------

